# HELP! What should I do??



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Please someone help!

I had wet feet after walking through to the hall just now and found a small puddle on the floor.  Blamed the cat and thought nothing more of it.  Til I started hearing drips.

"Something" (presumably a pipe) is leaking through my living room ceiling!

My muppet of fiance is at work til 9pm and has his phone switched off.  I'm trying not to panic but I have a steady stream of big drips and about 10 rivets of water coming down the walls.  It's not gushing, but it's gradually getting worse.

What should I do?

I've turned the water off at the stop cock, put bowls under the big drippy bits to monitor it and have checked upstairs to see for any signs of a burst pipe, etc but nothing.

Am a little worried that if it gets worse it'll be coming through where some electric sockets are, so presumably I should isolate the 'lectrics too.

I can't decide whether to wait it out til Andy gets home, decamp to someone else's house, or call out the emergency plumber.

Any suggestions?  Our house is small so me & the babies can only take refuge in the living room downstairs which is the ceiling which could cave in in the worst case scenario.

Oh gawd....normally I could cope with stuff like this but I'm such a drivelling wreck at the moment anyhoo and my brain's/logic thinking has gone to mush.......


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd call a plumber myself. If it's not stopped after turning the stop cock off then it could get worse and cause more damage than an emergency plumber bill. 

Good luck.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

KAtie just call a plumber, do any family know of anyone locally? 

What a nightmare, d'you need to come up here?!

Hope it's ok

B x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Katie

Have you sorted it?  I'd definately call the plumber, these things rarely get better if left and usually get worse and end up costing more.

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks so much girls for your replies! B bless you for offering to have us!

I had to abandon house shortly after posting the original message as I was just too worried about the ceiling coming down.

Have managed to speak to a friend of a friend who "knows a man"   and was advised to poke holes in the ceiling to relieve the worst of the water log.  Which is done and has helped.

Andy (his "darling" status now restored    ) is upstairs weilding tools and banging things and muttering about washers and pipework and it looks as though the worst is over and we can sleep on it and call a plumber out first thing.

Thanks again, you're all stars! x x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Katie ..Glad its sorted loving your pic of your little ones


----------

